# What's your horses show names and/or registered names?



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Just wondering what everyone's horses show/registered names are. Show a pic of the horse, too, if you want. 

I don't show or anything, and my horses aren't registered, but if I did show, my mare's showname would be _"Gem's Moonlit Affair"_ (my mare's name is Gypsie, but her sire is TWHBEA Ramrod Gem and her dam is RHAA Moonlight Bay). My gelding's (out of my mare and by TWHBEA stallion Mack's Alabama Bear) showname would be either _"Alabama Bugle Boy"_ or _"Bear's L.R.W."_.


----------



## AlaskaCG (Sep 18, 2012)

My old horses show name Was JoJo's Gifted Girl 
She was out of the sire JoJo's Feelin' Lucky or something JoJo
Her dam was Lovely Lilly I believe.
08' Was her Brit date I believe.APHA register.
I had to give her papers to her new owners so I don't remember much about it anymore,sorry!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My only registered horse is named Sunny.. His registered name is Champagne N diamonds.. Before I bought Him they called him diamond.. sounded like a girly name.. so I changed it LOL the first picture is edited but ya get my feel. ha.. he is pretty


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Josie- Theirons Smoothnwide
Theirons Smoothnwide Quarter Horse









Charlie- Mr. Golden Sunshine (or Charlie...depends on how motivated we are that day....hes not registered so its up to me haha)










Red- Red Hot Chile Pepper
(hes PaintxQHxTB but not registered)


Sugar- Miss Brown Sugar (shes registered APHA)


P.S. sorry the pics are so big. stupid work computer wont let me fix em.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Sammy - Cat Herder

Mare - Innocent Kiss

Still thinking of names for Mare's foal due next year.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Loverly pictures, guys! Loverly horses yall have! Love the names, too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Estrella is Estrella V, which is her AHA registered name.









Tank, my colt, will be RR Maddux when he starts showing (AHA reg. name).









Molly's show name is her Jockey Club name; Molly's Cat.









Excel's Jockey Club name is Excel, but his show name is Soleil Rouge ("Red Sun" in French).









Arthur is Sir Arthur. He's not registered, but it's what he's been shown under for 20+ years .


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

My herd

Barn name / nickname - Tequila / Tiki
Registered name - Zips Social Bar










Barn name / nickname - Cheyeene / Old mare
Registered name - none











Barn name / nickname - Fancy 
Show name - Antz in my Pantz










Barn name /nickname - Dudley
Show name - Mr Snuffleupagus


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Im A Flamous Miss,aka Missy,2012 AQHA filly


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!  I'll post pics & info when I'm on my computer!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's just one of my boys.

Barn name: Hennessy(Henny)
APHA Reg. name: Swen Sparks Fly


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

My horses registered name is Strawberry For Me. I know, go figure!! She's a Standardbred off the track that I am in the process of retraining in dressage.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

My gelding's barn name is Ash, his USEA registered name is Ashford, and his Jockey Club/Racing name was Mr.Mischevious. He must've been a handfull as a baby 

My mare's barn name is Sunny and her Racing name was Sunny Smiles. When I register her with the USEA, Sunny Smiles will be her name.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and of course
Hawkeye- AKA.....Hawkeye...named after Hawkeye pierce in M*A*S*H....


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

My horse is named Knockenpower Star or Alfie


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Appaloosa Mare 
Barn name - Sassie 
Show.registered name - Perfect Illusion 

Tennessee Walker Gelding
Barn name - King
Show/registered name - Kingfishers copy


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My mare's name is Alibi 
Her show name is Here's My Alibi


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll just give you my guy..  

Barn name: Big Daddy
Registered/Show name: MJB Daddy Is A Rouge


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Indie's JC name was Just Fine but if I show her next year or at any point, I'll change it to something more fun and original. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Following the TB fashion of having an awful name..
Registered name: The Corn Doctor
Barn/show name: Sam Smarty Pants, Fancy Pants, Cranky Pants, basically whatever mood he is in followed by Pants. In this photo, he would be Impatient Pants


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Registered name: Cloud Nine Class
Barn name: Classy

Going to pick her up this weekend!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Very exciting, Asama!

My mare's registeredname is: Let Your Love Raina Down
Her barn name is: Raina
Names I commonly call her: Sister, Spitfire, Hey Lady


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

sorry I cant put pics on(cord problem argghh) but... I have
registered names barn name
Romeo Czar Romey
Tnt Peppy Doc Chase
High Dollar Girl Dolly
Lena's Smart Sapphire Saphie
Stormy Lass Storm


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Leana Little (Selena)










Exclusive Gunshow (Ruger)










Jesters Cowboy (Jester)










Kritik Rebellion (Rebel)


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Love all the names and the horses!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bree - OK Brianna
Rythm - OK Rythm Of My Heart
Zina - Zina (haha!)
Roxy - Materpieces Tradition
Maiden - K Mastered It
Tibby - Liberty Reign
Ellie - El Kalipso Bey
Micha - MS Jessica Bey
Tasha - MS Jaqueline Bey
Blue - Moody Baloo
Khoda - Khemos Khanadian
Jaden - Mystical Jaden
Reed - MS Aurelius
Khade - GLF Magical Khascade
Rina - Jandala Ballerina
Gold - RDA Maiden Gold
Affection - Chiefs Affection


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

My horse Buck isn't a registered anything but I joke that his full name is Sir Buckley Buckwheat Buckington III. Next year it's going on his Coggins.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Love these names and pics! My current horses are:
Cody- Mz Cody Bar Moore (AQHA)
Tank- Robin Hood's Loot (APHA)


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool names and pics! 

Dallas - Maxs Midnight Moon
Shaymus - Shay's Rebellion


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I don't have pics because I'm on my phone, but I have:
Barcoo - Barcoo
Maggie - Simply Hocus Pocus
Toby - Turbo Drive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

The boy I ride/lease is shown/registered (I think?) name is Double Golden Treasure. He's an Argentinian Warmblood, and such a cutie pie!

Btw, the two jumping pictures are of my trainer riding him in 2009.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

My girly is APHA registered as "Powdered Patches." Her previous owner called her Patches, but I thought that was WAY too stereotypical (A Paint named Patches? REALLY?), so I changed her barn name to Calypso (because she has 2 blue eyes). I usually call her Caly.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sir Success.

It was the name that he was raced under and it just happened to stick, made it a whole lot easier than changing everything.


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty steeds everyone 

I don't show, tried it a few times and it's really not my bag lol.

I got four, I'll start youngest to oldest...

Pixie (MJJZ Pixie Dust), stbd bred for pacing but jerkface boarder of ours left her at our stable when he moved all his horses out. Due to a small hernia he deemed her worthless. She's 3 now, just starting her under saddle lightly.









Diesel, my lil soul mate equss. Six yr old qh I had since birth. He's the most uncomfortable horse I think I ever rode but he's still the one I ride the most lol.









Bella, our PMU/bronc rehab girl we got in November 06. She's 15 now (geez already!)... Breed unknown, but assuming Clyde mix. A big comfy couch to ride, bareback is a breeze in all gaits. She's the husband's horse so I don't get to ride her as often as I want to, because the other's are too bouncy for him. (men, sheesh).









Last but not least, my Dancer... aka Dancer DOO. She's about 16 now. I traded a young arab gelding I didn't get along with for her, about five years ago. Her ex owner wanted an endurance prospect and I wanted something of sound mind, so it was perfect lol. Appies hold a special place in my heart, I rode them growing up and swear I will always have a spotted **** in my turnout.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I've Ben Diversified, Levi, 7yr QH Gelding. ^^


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Adigio ~ Ace's Adigio


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy crap WesternTale. That is one beautiful horse.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Holy crap WesternTale. That is one beautiful horse.


Haha, thanks.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

***Pending Purchase***
I'm seriously considering buying this cute little Arabian filly, due to her pedigree, her color (I LOVE bay over any other color), her age and her price. She has atleast another year of serious growing to do, yet some people have told me that Arabians don't stop growing until their 7. Her registered name is Cambria Jamaal, the seller calls her Cami. I think I will call her Bria or Jammin (I'm a big Bob Marley fan!)


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Holy crap WesternTale. That is one beautiful horse.


 Uhh, I second that!!!

What breed is he? I know that color is common in Rocky Mountain horses but he looks to exotic


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Ar my barn there is a 16.2 hh palomino QH. We call him Ty but his registered name is Tyrese Butterscotch....the BOs didn't name him, they got him from somebody up north.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Tys is LA Storm. 
Thors is ImHeirrisistibleToo.
And Finnigans is Meyer A Lil Fancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ivy - Big Time Nice Ice
Whiskey - Mayanna Gun


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Rewritten Rhapsody-Rhaps
Aeropostle-Aeri
Kadija-Kadija or Kaddyshack
Sequel-Sequel or Seq
DLizza-Jazz or Jazmine
Ollivander-Ollie
Amirage Nimir-Nims
Fiji-Fiji

Kinda boring


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Jockey Club Reg. Name: Reno
Nicknames: Mudkip, Mudpuppy, Mushu Pork


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

(Top one) 

Imagine That-Magic-also known as Mare, Midge and My Beautiful
Arabian mare


How do you guys put text between the pictures like that?
lol.

My OTTB
Jack- JC name Jacksinthebox (I'll probably keep it, it's good joke for whenever Jack is in a box like thing such as a stall or trailer, we snicker and say "ha ha, Jacksinthebox") 

The "boys" (my minis) are:
Riser- R&S Sunrise Riser
Frankie-Honkens LCS Mighty Chief (it was Chiefy but I didn't like that so we changed it to Frankie after Frank Sinatra, he's a ladies man with blue eyes too) I also call him "my little man" since he's only 30 inches tall


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour doesn't really show so she has no show name but her registered name is She Don't Lie.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

My mare's registered name is IE Hope (Iron Enterprise x Gailes Hope). Barn name is Mercedes after a character in my favorite book; the Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All mares, all Paints. Left to right...
"Intimadated Skip" (Lady) Intimadated Skip Paint
"Ultimate Fleet" (Mandy) Ultimate Fleet Paint
"Showdown Suzy Q" (Angel) Showdown Suzy Q Paint
"Tommy Spekled Supreme" (Cinnamon) Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

This is Dudley - show name Mr. Snuffleupagus. He is a 20 year old 16.3 French Warmblood gelding that we saved from going to auction










This is Cheyeene... she does not have a show name and is retired (she is now 35 years old)










This is Fancy - show name Antz in my Pantz. She is a 8 year old unregistered Appy mare that we bought before she was even born 










And last but not least this is me AQHA mare Tequila .. registered name Zips Social Bar... we rescued her from going to auction about 4 years ago


----------



## KeepCalmAndTrotOn (Oct 31, 2012)

AQHA registered: Flash of Boston AKA Boston









Show name(non registered): The Perfector's Bodacious Charm AKA Charm


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Candy- Under the Blue Moon (she was born during a blue moon!) 










Casey- GS Captivation










I know a horse named Londons Black Ties and Tennies.. hideous! His barn name is Nike.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Relana's show name is Royal Relana Lugano.

















Then Victress's name is Royal Victress. I can't find any decent pictures to put on ATM though! She's the one in my avatar.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

Gershwin isn't registered but his show name is "Daddy's Pay Check"


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

JJ- JETBKUS IMAFRENCHMAN










Scrat- FLASH N DASH BIANKUS










Polly- RJ BUG N ME










Hotstuff- SKIPN DA ROC










Rango- BELLS HOTCHEX TOCASH










Brutus- LETZ GO STREAKIN 










Jasper- JETBEDA ROC DAPROM










Stark- HANCOCKSROYALHOTCHEX












Those are just the performance horses and the youngins....we have more but didn't feel like posting ALL of our herd lol.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

My old boy, Fitzroy, was registered as Khalswitz. My new boy, Geoff, is Wetherby's registered as Praetorian Guard. On phone though so no pics just now - but both tbs, Fitz was blood bay and Geoff bright bay.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

Our Barn: 

Dance - Dancing Surb (Jockey Club registered TB)
Ransom - Epiphany Dayjur (Jockey Club registered TB)
Stetson - Stetson (Grade Gelding) 
Corrie - Cor Dorleans (Oldenburg)


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I have:

Koolio - registered as Kool Rain
Sally - registered as Sally Smart
Himmy - registered as Riverwind Hamara
Sam - unregistered, but previous owners gave him the show name Holy Smokes! He was Lord Samson before that.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

she's the horse in my avatar.
Registered name:***** modello
Barn name: modello
she's named after the beer i think?


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Introducing my new boy!

Registered Name: Will be "Windy Boy" when his papers get back
Barn Name: Rebel
We named him after my husband's great-grandpa's beloved old ranch horse.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

filly05 said:


> My mare's registered name is IE Hope (Iron Enterprise x Gailes Hope). Barn name is Mercedes after a character in my favorite book; the Count of Monte Cristo.


Love that book and she is beautiful!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My mare's registered name is Champagne's Prairie Lilly - Barn Name - Lilly, Lil, Lilly the Big Fat Filly. (picture below)
Her dam's name was Champagne Moi - don't know where her original owners got that one. We called her Sam. She has since passed, but I put a photo of her anyway!

Lil








Sam


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Reg. name: CF Masterpiece; call name: Leo 
Previous owner called him Moose.

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/528129_10150933419597880_15535839780_n.jpg

My dog (despite the fact that she's an unregistered mutt  ): call name: Nova; real name : "Everyday a new surprise"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

lasso the moon song


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

My guys not registered so I made up his-
Barn name- Xander
Show Name- Something Unexpected 

I chose his because I didn't know I was getting him until the day I got him









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

My guy is Walkers Prescription. 
Walkers Prescription Quarter Horse


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine are: Sugarlane Madonna, the Morgan on the left (barn name, "Laney"), and Ms Northern Star, the QH on the right, (bet you guessed her barn name! "Star" of course!)


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

My Arab was a western horse before I got him and they never showed him. His name is Image, so when I bought him and trained him to do show jumping, I made his show name "Just Imagine" =]


----------

